# AWD Kit Build Planning



## Jesse67 (May 12, 2009)

The Curtis AC controllers are made to be run two together like HPEVS did with their jetta conversion and these guys do with their 4wd mining trucks which have one motor on each axle.

http://hpevs.com/jetta-photo-gallery1.htm
http://papabravoinnovations.com/

This would give you excellent programability and control of each motor. Keep it under 3000lbs if you want it to be quick without huge motors and batteries. 

I don't know of any water cooled high voltage AC motors that are available for the one off DIY market? Does anyone else?

I would stick with one pack of a single type of cells for simplicity, this build will be complicated enough I suspect! From what I hear the new CALB cells can handle some pretty high C rates.

Although a kit car sounds cool remember you will also be building the rest of the car as well as converting it to electric. I insulated and carpeted the interior of my mini truck as part of the conversion and that type of interior work took a huge amount of time. If you don't finish it you'll never get to drive it and if you do it might be obsolete by the time you finish!

Good Luck!

Jesse


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi, please check your PM.
Thank You.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Baldbruce said:


> I already have EVs for summer usage, but living in balmy Cleveland, I would like an AWD EV for winter usage. In the planning stages and would love to hear your comments on what I am considering to build.
> 
> So the criteria for this project is AWD, 2 or more seats, greater than 50 mile range in 0F ambient, reasonably quick acceleration, and 80MPH top speed. While I will not say that budget is unlimited, I know fully well what I am looking at will cost a bit and take a lot of effort (having converted a couple LiFePO4 powered vehicles already.) Another key is the project must be worth driving. Not to pick on any particular car brand, but what I convert/build must be something I can live with for quite some time.
> 
> ...


Willies are still cool and you can get complete fiberglass bodies to cut down on weight plus they will not rust.


----------



## Baldbruce (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. I picked up one of those Siemens motors and controllers from the recent bankruptcy sale for a song. That will be a whole separate project unto itself to get that operational.

Anybody ever hear of a Willlys EV before? (non-Jeep)

Love to hear others comments on this proposed build.


----------

